
Robert Peel’s Principles of Policing - tomplayford
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peelian_principles
======
peter_d_sherman
>"The Peelian principles summarise the ideas that Sir Robert Peel developed to
define an ethical police force. The approach expressed in these principles is
commonly known as _policing by consent_ in the United Kingdom and other
countries including Canada, Australia and New Zealand.[1][2][3][4]"

Related:

Consent Of The Governed:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consent_of_the_governed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consent_of_the_governed)

Two Treatises Of Government by John Locke:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Treatises_of_Government](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Treatises_of_Government)

>"The Second Treatise outlines a theory of civil society. Locke begins by
describing the state of nature, a picture much more stable than Thomas Hobbes'
state of "war of every man against every man," and argues that all men are
created equal in the state of nature by God. From this, he goes on to explain
the hypothetical rise of property and civilization, in the process explaining
that _the only legitimate governments are those that have the consent of the
people._ "

Locke's Second Treatise Of Government (Full Text):

[https://www.gutenberg.org/files/7370/7370-h/7370-h.htm](https://www.gutenberg.org/files/7370/7370-h/7370-h.htm)

Note that the word _" consent"_ is used 111 times, which is a lot for an essay
of this size...

 _" Consent Of The Governed"_ \-- a very important root-level understanding
when it comes to understanding U.S. Law...

------
nickt
"Policing by consent" \- if you're doing it any other way, you're doing it
wrong.

------
EdwardDiego
As a citizen of a former British colony, I'm glad we inherited this mindset in
our constabulary, although there's always some who persist in the us/them
thinking.

After the mosque massacre, the Police ran a trial where some Police patrols
were always armed, it did little for community engagement with the 5-0: [1]

It really didn't help that they were mainly used for traffic stops, as opposed
to responding to actual firearms incidents.

Then we had the (now former) Leader of the Opposition proposing "Raptor
Squads" modelled after New South Wale's "Strike Force Raptor" (lasers sold
separately), and that went down like a lead balloon.[2]

[1]:
[https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&object...](https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12336140)

[2]: [https://www.newsroom.co.nz/2019/11/27/920773/strike-force-
ra...](https://www.newsroom.co.nz/2019/11/27/920773/strike-force-raptor-wont-
stop-organised-crime)

